# Tivo HD DVR - what is the model I will get from DirecTv?



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

On the DirecTV site I can add a Tivo HD DVR to my cart for $99. Any ideas what model I will get. I'm clueless about Tivo and can't seem to find it on here anywhere. 

Also, it says $5 for Tivo fee....is this in addition to the fees I already pay for DVR service? Would that be per Tivo or what happens if I swap out my other DVRs? Does that fee go away? Then of course there is the additional leased receiver fee. These guys really get ya coming and going!


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I also see this is $99 instead of the normal $199 like the regular HD DVR. Also, it has the letters FPO over the picture of the unit. What does that mean? It has a symbol next to it that says "special offer for valued customers". LOL - good one....'we will let you buy something that isn't yours!'


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Where did you see that? Directv does not currently offer any Tivo-based receivers. Possibly their web site has some outdated pages referring to the HR10-250, which was discontinued several years ago and is incompatible with the satellites currently used for HD. Supposedly there will be a new Tivo model introduced in the future, but it has been delayed several times so far (vaporware?)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can you take a screen shot? I just tried adding a HD DVR and it's $150 and no Tivo in sight.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I took a screen shot but I'm not sure how to get it posted here. I just ordered it, though - $105 with taxes.

Here is what it said after I went through the checkout - 

Services & Fees: Pending Activation
TiVo Service $5.00
Receiver Lease Fee $6.00
Receivers & Equipment
TiVo HD-DVR from DIRECTV $99.00
Shipping & Handling Free
Tax: $5.94
Total:

$104.94


----------



## ShapeGSX (Sep 17, 2006)

The Tivos are not MPEG4 capable. Only MPEG2. You are going to be missing a lot of channels with that thing.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a screenshot from my cart before I checked out. After I checked out the Tivo option is now gone for me, too. Weird.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

ShapeGSX said:


> The Tivos are not MPEG4 capable. Only MPEG2. You are going to be missing a lot of channels with that thing.


So what is the model number and why would they even sell it to me then?


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

ShapeGSX said:


> The Tivos are not MPEG4 capable. Only MPEG2. You are going to be missing a lot of channels with that thing.


I believe the supposition is that this is the new MPEG4 DirecTiVo that has apparently been in beta testing for most of the last year or so.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

FPO is a term used by designers to indicate "For Position Only." In other words, not a final graphic. I suspect someone made a page live without meaning to. I don't know what the pricing will be on the TiVo, or if that's an accurate representation in any way.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Not sure I really understand what I just ordered then....:lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If it wasn't really a "for sale" item, odds are it will be credited back to your account in short order .. Interesting find if it's the real deal, though.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

J Blow said:


> Not sure I really understand what I just ordered then....:lol:


I don't think anyone here is! 

I went to the website and couldn't find that at all. Where did you originally find it? Under your equipment page along with all the other Add HD-DVR, Add HD Receiver, etc?


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> FPO is a term used by designers to indicate "For Position Only." In other words, not a final graphic. I suspect someone made a page live without meaning to. I don't know what the pricing will be on the TiVo, or if that's an accurate representation in any way.





Beerstalker said:


> I don't think anyone here is!
> 
> I went to the website and couldn't find that at all. Where did you originally find it? Under your equipment page along with all the other Add HD-DVR, Add HD Receiver, etc?


It shows as available under the My Equipment tab on my account page too. I have no desire to order it, however, so I won't be testing that process to see what would happen.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess there are two of us 'valued customers' now! I'm hoping this is some reward for being an 'unvalued customer' since 1996. It's only right since I've been getting the green weenie a decade and a half now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Doesn't show up for me .. (under My Equipment) .. Guess I'm not valued ..


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Doesn't show up for me .. (under My Equipment) .. Guess I'm not valued ..


You probably already have one! :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No, no plans for TiVo .. I prefer the HD DVR. I definitely do not have one now and have never had one of the new ones. I did have a number of the older models, though.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

It shows up on my account! I think I'll wait until the dust settles out to make a decision on it though.

EDIT: It looks like it really doesn't do anything that my HR's can't already do and I have to pay $5 more per month. :nono2:

Here's the description of it:


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> No, no plans for TiVo .. I prefer the HD DVR. I definitely do not have one now and have never had one of the new ones. I did have a number of the older models, though.


At the time I hated the new DirecTv version compared to Tivo but I think it's a matter of what you get used to. In fact, at one time I hated the Tivo version compared to Ultimate TV. I loved Ultimate TV and had multiple versions of the RCA and Sony models.

I have a bad feeling for $100 they are going to send me a GXCEBOT or whatever that thing is I have right now and have no use for.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> No, no plans for TiVo .. I prefer the HD DVR. I definitely do not have one now and have never had one of the new ones. I did have a number of the older models, though.


I had the HR10-250 as well, and as I stated above, I have no desire for another Tivo. IMO, the current generation HD DVR is better in every respect.

Before anyone uses my statement to start another Tivo vs. HRxx discussion, notice I said "IN MY OPINION."


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Smuuth said:


> I had the HR10-250 as well, and as I stated above, I have no desire for another Tivo. IMO, the current generation HD DVR is better in every respect.
> 
> Before anyone uses my statement to start another Tivo vs. HRxx discussion, notice I said "IN MY OPINION."


I agree that I don't know what it could do that the current ones don't but comparing something from several years ago to what we have today isn't really fair in my mind.

Honestly, I just want to see what it's all about and for an extra $5 a month I guess I'll bite the bullet if given the opportunity. In this case, I really don't expect a new Tivo is on it's way, though.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> It shows up on my account! I think I'll wait until the dust settles out to make a decision on it though.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like it really doesn't do anything that my HR's can't already do and I have to pay $5 more per month. :nono2:
> 
> ...


Is the $5 Tivo fee on top of the $7 DVR fee, or in lieu of it?


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Is the $5 Tivo fee on top of the $7 DVR fee, or in lieu of it?


This is totally a guess but I would think that if you have both types of DVRs you pay both fees. If you have all one or the other you only pay the one. If the Tivo is another $5 per box they can keep them all.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

You're famous )):http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-05/new-directv-tivo-nears-launch-99/​


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

That graphic is also an HR24 style graphic, but probably just a placeholder anyway.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Is the $5 Tivo fee on top of the $7 DVR fee, or in lieu of it?


Additional $5.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Is the $5 Tivo fee on top of the $7 DVR fee, or in lieu of it?


In addition to the DIRECTV fee, total of $12.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Tried to pull it up on the Directv site. Can't see it.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Go Beavs said:


> In addition to the DIRECTV fee, total of $12.


Not that I was going to get one anyway, but that there seals it.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Not that I was going to get one anyway, but that there seals it.


One Tivo unit for sale!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Not seeing it as an option -- but while it was checking on my account, I discovered I have been getting Showtime free since April 21st. Nice of them not to tell me.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sixto said:


> You're famous )):http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-05/new-directv-tivo-nears-launch-99/​


Hey, that's sort of how Earl got his start.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

One thing I have discovered. This is definitely some sort of mistake. Since the picture was for position only, one can only assume that the price is for position only as well. In other words, I don't think we know more today than we knew yesterday.


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> One thing I have discovered. This is definitely some sort of mistake. Since the picture was for position only, one can only assume that the price is for position only as well. In other words, I don't think we know more today than we knew yesterday.


Well, we have mock-ups of the page DIRECTV is preparing for customers to acquire said TiVo. That's something.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like you'll get an "Empty Box" special. 

This is a good sign that the TiVo is coming. (It's also a not quite so good sign--someone make a boo-boo.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I agree with most of what has been said. The fact that they chose a $99 price point is odd versus just the old $199 price - at least it's odd to me. It could mean nothing, though.

To me what I find even more odd is that they added the graphic about 'valued customer' in there. That's not something that just came along for the ride but was purposely added. Even more perplexing is that if this is indeed a mistake, it was clearly targeted to some accounts and not others. We just don't know if that was intentional or not.

After I completed the order I still haven't received any sort of order confirmation or anything like for whatever that's worth.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Sixto said:


> You're famous )):http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-05/new-directv-tivo-nears-launch-99/​


I like how I was referred to as a long time member. Oddly enough, I really am a long time member with an old, forgotten, user name but this one only has about 3 years history with it.

I always knew fame wouldn't get to my head. I feel exactly the same.


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

I can see it too - thanks for the heads up J Blow!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothing here


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Now Engadget:http://hd.engadget.com/2011/05/12/directivo-surfaces-briefly-on-directv-com-is-it-almost-here/​


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

J Blow you famous


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

J Blow said:


> I think I agree with most of what has been said. *The fact that they chose a $99 price point is odd versus just the old $199 price* - at least it's odd to me. It could mean nothing, though.
> 
> To me what I find even more odd is that they added the graphic about 'valued customer' in there. That's not something that just came along for the ride but was purposely added. Even more perplexing is that if this is indeed a mistake, it was clearly targeted to some accounts and not others. We just don't know if that was intentional or not.
> 
> After I completed the order I still haven't received any sort of order confirmation or anything like for whatever that's worth.


Well, it's not that unusual for some customers to get the "hearts" deal. I can load a DIRECTV HD-DVR into my cart and it also shows $99 with the valued customer label.

I'm not sure what qualifies customers for the special discounts. I had that deal active on my account for probably 2 years or so, then it was gone, only to come back last month. :scratchin


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

What I was saying is that it seems to be more than just a trial run since they added in those extras...if that makes sense.

....and one other weird thing. As soon as I loaded it into my cart, it was gone on the main page. It's like 1 was the max buy.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wonder if you had paid for the "lifetime" DVR fee on the old DirecTivo, and currently have "Lifetime" DVR service grandfathered for the current DirecTv boxes, if you will automatically receive the lifetime with the new Tivo or still have the pay the $5. I mean its not like Tivo is supplying the guide data (unless the new box will get its guide data from Tivo instead of the sat stream via ethernet). Sorta seems with both fees, you are being charged twice. 

J Blow, did you notice if it was a lease or purchase? $99 is the rate Tivo usually sells their owned boxes for if you commit to a monthly subscription.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Now Engadget:http://hd.engadget.com/2011/05/12/directivo-surfaces-briefly-on-directv-com-is-it-almost-here/​


I guess that means Swanni will have breaking information in a few weeks....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> I guess that means Swanni will have breaking information in a few weeks....


At least all the sites know where to come to find the latest news.


----------



## Taxi77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I just called and talked to 2 CSRs, and they checked with tech. Nobody knows anything.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I guess that means Swanni will have breaking information in a few weeks....


He won't site DBStalk, I bet.


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

I went to check the status of my order; it says shipped.

I wonder what I will actually get.

My HR20-700 has gotten really clunky and unresponsive.

Bakersfield doesn't have HD locals via DTV, and our Fox station 58.1 is not mapped on the HR20. I hope the tivo allows scanning for local feeds.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sixto said:


> You're famous )):http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2011-05/new-directv-tivo-nears-launch-99/​


Wow, it didn't take long for that to hop into the wild.

Engadget

Mike


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Sixto said:


> At least all the sites know where to come to find the latest news.


!rolling!rolling!rolling:joy:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Wow, it didn't take long for that to hop into the wild.
> 
> Engadget
> 
> Mike


It was even quicker than that.



Sixto said:


> Now Engadget:http://hd.engadget.com/2011/05/12/directivo-surfaces-briefly-on-directv-com-is-it-almost-here/​





Davenlr said:


> Wonder if you had paid for the "lifetime" DVR fee on the old DirecTivo, and currently have "Lifetime" DVR service grandfathered for the current DirecTv boxes, if you will automatically receive the lifetime with the new Tivo or still have the pay the $5. I mean its not like Tivo is supplying the guide data (unless the new box will get its guide data from Tivo instead of the sat stream via ethernet). Sorta seems with both fees, you are being charged twice.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I suspect it will be $5 per box... but that you may not have the directv DVR fee... I suspect that Directv and tivo split the 5 fee only....


----------



## DarkSkies (Nov 30, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It was even quicker than that.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.


It was even quicker than THAT ... the Engadget article was posted when Sixto posted the link to Zatznotfunny much earlier in this thread!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

BakeBarry said:


> I went to check the status of my order; it says shipped.
> 
> I wonder what I will actually get.
> 
> ...


Well, you may be disappointed...

The new TiVo is based on a HR22-100, which is not exactly a speed demon. Also there's no OTA capability built into the box. The HR22-100 can use a standalone tuner box to get OTA but I'm not sure if the TiVo software can take advantage of that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Go Beavs said:


> It shows up on my account! I think I'll wait until the dust settles out to make a decision on it though.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like it really doesn't do anything that my HR's can't already do and I have to pay $5 more per month. :nono2:
> 
> ...


Interesting that there is no mention of WHDS (MRV) support. :shrug:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> It shows up on my account! I think I'll wait until the dust settles out to make a decision on it though.
> 
> EDIT: It looks like it really doesn't do anything that my HR's can't already do and I have to pay $5 more per month. :nono2:
> 
> ...


Only thing i really like on that list is "Wish List" I really miss that feature although many of you speak Boolean and don't care about it.


----------



## aaronwt (Aug 14, 2003)

If they would have had something like this four years ago I would have never even considered leaving DirecTV for FiOS. Instead they lost a longtime customer and now that I have FiOS, it will be pretty unlikely I come back to DirecTV. Although you never know.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

They seem to have fixed the website. The option to order it no longer shows for me under my equipment.

Sent from my 4G/LTE Thunderbolt using DBSTalk


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that there is no mention of WHDS (MRV) support. :shrug:


Yeah, Doug has indicated that there wouldn't be any. So, that makes this box that much more unappealing to me.

I'll reserve my ultimate judgement until I see a DBSTalk First Look on this guy though.



Smuuth said:


> They seem to have fixed the website. The option to order it no longer shows for me under my equipment.


I can still see it in my cart...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> I guess that means Swanni will have breaking information in a few weeks....





sigma1914 said:


> He won't site DBStalk, I bet.


He did.

The DIRECTV/TiVo HD DVR: Coming Soon?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting that there is no mention of WHDS (MRV) support. :shrug:


If everything else about this DVR were stellar and it had every conceivable TiVo feature in addition all the HR2x feature, that would still be a deal breaker. Lack of MRV would never fly with my wife.

Mike


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

Go Beavs said:


> Well, you may be disappointed...
> 
> The new TiVo is based on a HR22-100, which is not exactly a speed demon. Also there's no OTA capability built into the box. The HR22-100 can use a standalone tuner box to get OTA but I'm not sure if the TiVo software can take advantage of that.


No OTA is a deal breaker based on no DTV HD locals in Bakersfield, so I will be sending it back if that is the case.


----------



## fasTLane (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope it is available soon. We have been waiting for Directv or Dish to offer a Tivo ever since Directv shut down their "huge" HD lineup for the HR10-250.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

J Blow said:


> The fact that they chose a $99 price point is odd versus just the old $199 price - at least it's odd to me. It could mean nothing, though.


I'm a little late to the party, but I thought I'd visit the My Equipment page to see if the Tivo was presented to me. I'm pretty neutral to the Tivo/HR2x argument but will admit that no MRV is a big loss for me. Still, I keep my HR10 hooked up as an auxiliary video source for my PIP-enabled Vizio.

Anyway, no Tivo, but they did offer the HD DVR for $99 (I, too, got the Special Offer for Valued Customers image). Is that the standard HD DVR price for long-time customers who haven't purchased a DVR in some time?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

keep in mind that the "real" cost is a 2 year committment to D*


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> If they would have had something like this four years ago I would have never even considered leaving DirecTV for FiOS. Instead they lost a longtime customer and now that I have FiOS, it will be pretty unlikely I come back to DirecTV. Although you never know.


:lol::hurah:

4 years ago, DirecTV had something BETTER than the upcoming D*Tivo box.

If they would have known that all it took to keep you was a crappy DVR, I'm sure they would have tried to accommodate you (much like FIOS did).


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

Directv just called; it was posted prematurely on the site. refund...

oh well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BakeBarry said:


> Directv just called; it was posted prematurely on the site. refund...
> 
> oh well.


Yup, I expected this ..


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I refused the cancellation. He didn't know what to say.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

J Blow said:


> I refused the cancellation. He didn't know what to say.


Apparently they don't have a "Thanks for loaning us money for something you won't get" response.


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

J Blow said:


> I refused the cancellation. He didn't know what to say.


After I hung up, I realized I should have asked for an HR24-200 and free HBO for 6 months.

:grin:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

J Blow said:


> I refused the cancellation. He didn't know what to say.


Congratulations? It's not like they can send you something they don't have. What's the point of being difficult?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i think anyone with an old HDtivo shouldnt have to pay an extra fee


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

newsposter said:


> i think anyone with an old HDtivo shouldnt have to pay an extra fee


They already did that to get people to have an HR for MPEG 4. At this point that ship sailed.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Congratulations? It's not like they can send you something they don't have. What's the point of being difficult?


Congratulations on not grasping sarcasm.....because I really thought with a refusal they would certainly put one together and send it to me. Hint - that was more sarcasm.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

BakeBarry said:


> Directv just called; it was posted prematurely on the site. refund...
> 
> oh well.


Yes, I figured it was a Test that accidentally got put into a Production Mode and was an OOPS by the Webmaster!!!

But some good info about a lackluster Directivo Box that won't have WHDVR Service, no OTA Functionality or many other Features that we already have on my HR24s!!!

YAWN!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

J Blow said:


> Congratulations on not grasping sarcasm.....because I really thought with a refusal they would certainly put one together and send it to me. Hint - that was more sarcasm.


Believe it or not, sarcasm is hard to "get" in forum postings sometimes. Smilies go a long way towards helping.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

newsposter said:


> i think anyone with an old HDtivo shouldnt have to pay an extra fee


I actually got 4 Free DVRs for my 2 HR10-250s during that Promotion they were having and I couldn't believe it!!!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Believe it or not, sarcasm is hard to "get" in forum postings sometimes. Smilies go a long way towards helping.


Smilies are for the weak.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Smilies are for the weak.










I don't think so :lol:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

richierich said:


> But some good info about a lackluster Directivo Box that won't have WHDVR Service, no OTA Functionality or many other Features that we already have on my HR24s!!!
> 
> YAWN!!!


Yeah, by now, what is the point?


----------



## TallShip (Jan 6, 2009)

You are going to be even more famous once you receive it! Have you? Got a model number for us?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TallShip said:


> You are going to be even more famous once you receive it! Have you? Got a model number for us?


:nono2:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TallShip said:


> You are going to be even more famous once you receive it! Have you? Got a model number for us?


He won't receive .. It's not for sale yet (I got a call from multiple people myself ) .. I'm sure he has (or will be) credited his money back even if he doesn't want it back.

As for the model number .. Nothing for sure, but I'm pretty sure it will be the THR22-100 .. I've got about a 95% confidence level on that one.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Are they tacking another two years on you also?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Are they tacking another two years on you also?


Who is "you"?


----------

